# slugs



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Last summer was pretty dry and no problem. This summer was wet and now this fall I have slugs all over the place.

I've had them come into the screened in porch. This morning I opened the blinds over the sink and there was a big slug on the screen.

My daughter was visiting and this morning and said there were 3 small slugs on her carpet. We can't figure out how they got in, but evidently they left a trail that told other slugs to follow. Of course on the carpet they die. You'd think they'd know, oh this is drying me off I better turn around.

I read not to use beer as it will attract slugs from your neighbors. I've read about Sluggo and will go to my pest control store to see what they can help me with.

I didn't like them eating my plants but I really don't like them in the house............Everyone said this was a well built house when I bought it last yr. It's 30 yrs old. The house is brick so I wouldn't think slugs, (who don't like rough things) would be climbing up the brick to sneak in the window. I'm tempted to set my alarm for midnight and go in that room with a flashlight to see if I can spot any. 

It did rain yesterday and they are worse then.

Doesn't seem they have any natural enemies and one video showed a snake ignoring a slug, but eating a worm. Also we will have a few days of freezing weather but that too doesn't kill them off..........very creepy things.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Earwigs will eat slugs but the earwigs are nastier. I use crushed eggshells in my garden to keep the slugs away. As you already know, slugs don't like rough and the crushed egg shells are like razors. You could try creating a barrier with them once you find where they are getting in the house.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Set a bowl of beer out near the plants buried to the level of the rim.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

8:40 pm 

went outside. A giant slug was up high on the brick wall. That shoots that theory about brick being too rough. This was the grand daddy of all slugs.

I might caulk the bedroom windows as it's needed to be done but I haven't bothered. This house is U shaped and the problem bedroom has 3 outside walls. 

I would totally freak out if I woke up with something slimy crawling across my face!!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Beer, or Slug stay away will keep them away. I have heard of people placing eggshells, nutshells, or other substances that are sharp, like lava rocks, etc, to keep the slugs from getting around the bedding areas.

We find them every now and then on the outside of our a/c unit, or on the garage door. Here is some common household items you can use as deterrents http://www.desperategardener.com/2011/06/natural-slug-control.html another with a few extras http://green.thefuntimesguide.com/2009/08/natural_garden_slug_control.php another http://eartheasy.com/grow_nat_slug_cntrl.htm

Diatomaceous earth you can get from the local pool supply, Ace Hardware, etc., that sells pool supplies.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks, your link explained why copper didn't work for me. I had a small pc, but it was tarnished. That reduced it's effectiveness.

Mon. 7:00 a.m.
checked the front bedrm. A large slugs was hanging from the blind. Seems they are always near that front window. I'd feel better knowing for sure they come in around the window, rather than underground somehow. Scraped that one into a wastebasket and sprinkled salt over it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Caulked the front bedrm window. Bought and sprinkled Diatomaceous Earth all around the room, inside, on the carpet and STILL am finding slugs on the carpet as of 12/01/13. Even sprinkled it on the inside window sill.

It's *driving me crazy *trying to find out HOW they could be getting in.

As all houses in Fla, this is on a slab. Brick with wood frame. Could they be coming in where the floor and wall meet? With carpet I don't think I can caulk around the bottom of the baseboard.

Sometimes I see the shiney trail they leave but I can't seem to follow it to it's origin.

I found some dead ones under the bed and saw a trail, sort of going in a circle.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They are in your home, so that means you really need to bring in an exterminator. If it was just that they were outside only, that is a different story. Somewhere they have a nest, that they are staying in, then coming out looking for bugs as food.

Only way to get rid of your nuisance problem, is to pay the exterminator. You could spend every dollar you have, along with every waking moment, but you will never get rid of them, until you figure out where they are coming in. Maybe a Black Light, might show their entrance area.

Talk to your local Ag-Extension office for your state or university, and they can help, before going for the exterminator.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks,
Didn't think of the Ag office. This morning a big one was inside, next to the the front door, about 8" off the floor plus there were 4 outside near the front.

Even tho the front door has a good seal I think slugs flatten out so much they can get in regardless.

I either sprinkle salt on them or mix salt watch and scoop them into that which kills them fast. I'm thinking of sprinkling salt all around the perimeter, on the carpet in the guest room. 

Would a black light show up that shiny trail they leave? Sometimes, if the light is right I can see it, other times no.

Ugh......the word 'nest' is creepy. I was thinking of calling an exterminator anyway to do preventative termite work.

EDIT: talked to an AG agent. She said I'm doing everything she would suggest. She did like the Black Light idea to help find the slug entrance. She thinks cooler weather is bringing them in. I'm off to Walmart or Home Depot to buy a Black light.

Edit 2: Could only find a 'blacklight' bulb, 75w and it didn't do anything. I found a couple of spots on the middle of the floor, I think where I wiped a trail with a soapy disinfectant and missed a spot. I guess I was expecting to see, like a CSI crime scene, the EXACT spot when they come into the bedroom. No such luck.


----------

